# (OT)Hybrid 2-stroke / 4-stroke engine with glass cylinder



## Jan Ridders (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi all,
Somewhat off topic here, but I know some members here are interested anyhow; if not sorry and skip this post.

I just finished my most crazy little model engine. It has a an ultimate simple 2-stroke construction but it behaves like a 4-stroke. I could not believe my own eyes when it came to life for the first time.
During my experiments to realize a 2-stroke flushing process in the glass cylinder (with exhaust port and completely open bottom) I purely accidentally discovered a very surprising and unexpected process which is hard to believe. You can read and see all about it on my web site; page:
http://ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_1-cilinder_glas_2takt/1cil_glas_frameset.htm

If you dont believe that this is possible look at the video below with some very spectacular moving pictures of combustion fires in the cylinder and squirting out of the exhaust opening in it.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCS3p99gVV8&list=UUOWqwLEIfORZB09qQirdkag&index=1&feature=plcp[/ame]

Friendly greetings from Holland,
Jan Ridders


----------



## idahoan (Jun 28, 2012)

That is really cool Jan!

Thanks for sharing the video with us.


Dave


----------



## Ogaryd (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Jan

    You've done it agian, truly an amazing design, When I saw you're glass cylinder 4 stroke 2 cylinder I was very impressed and feel the same about this engine. 

    Thank You for sharing your designs,
                        Gary


----------



## dsquire (Jun 28, 2012)

Jan

Thank you very much for sharing that video with the HMEM members. The design and performance of this engine is outstanding. Using the glass cylinder and the slow motion and still photos really show what is happening. I am sure that many will be contacting you for plans and more information.






Cheers 

Don


----------



## ronkh (Jun 28, 2012)

th_wav th_wav th_wav th_wav

Thank you Jan.

And very friendly greetings to you from me in the UK. And of which I have no doubt from numerous other countries.

Just the one question for now. 

The page that I am directed to is in Dutch and though I click on the English button (yellow), it still shows Dutch. Am I doing something wrong?

With many kind regards,

Ron.


----------



## rebush (Jun 28, 2012)

Jan: Thanks for posting the video. What a fascinating engine and as always nicely done. I just can't git over Jan Ridders- Newbie. I wonder how many of us have either built or have a set of plans to build one of Jan's engines. Roger


----------



## fcheslop (Jun 28, 2012)

hi Ron,click on the text in blue Change to English


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 28, 2012)

Thats real cool


----------



## ProdEng (Jun 28, 2012)

Great video of an interesting engine, thanks.

Jan


----------



## bezalel2000 (Jun 29, 2012)

th_confused0052



Thanks Jan

Bez


----------



## ronkh (Jun 30, 2012)

fcheslop  said:
			
		

> hi Ron,click on the text in blue Change to English


 Thm: fcheslop.
The times I've been on Jan's site and clicked on that!

Put it down to a brain-fart!!

Ron.


----------



## Speedy (Jul 15, 2012)

WOW coool! 
I want to make one  :bow:


----------



## Chriske (Jul 16, 2012)

very nifty.. and at the same time,

Waanzinnig knap...!


----------



## Jan Ridders (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you all for your positive reactions.
I want to put a new post about something else on this forum but I cannot find where I can do that. So I try it here:

Some time ago I made a very small spark igniter system for model IC engines, using a circuit out of a "Blokker" gas lighter. I recently implemented some improvements and reviewed the concerning page on my web site about this very nice and cheap solution for spark making;see: http://ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_blokker_vonkcircuit/blokker_crcuit_frameset.htm
Friendly greetings from Holland,
Jan Ridders


----------

